# RMR Spring Onroad Shoot out trophy race June 1st



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

*RMR Last Bite trophy race June 1st*

*RMR is hosting an on-road trophy on the final race day of the 2013/2014 season June 1st!*​ 
*Schedule:*
Practice May 31st open at 9am to 10pm
Racing June 1st, open at 7am racing TBD

*Classes: *
17.5 TC
17.5 1/12
USGT
VTA
*we will run any other classes as well just not for a trophy
** bump ups in all classes
*** Trophy's for top 3 in the A main
**** D3.5 17.5 will be legal to run

*Entry fee:*
Trophy Classes $20
non trophy $15
Second class $5 each 


*Red Mosquito Raceway*
299 Haskell Lane
Batavia, OH, United States
(317) 842-7037
email [email protected]

*Hotel Information can be found at this link:*
http://hotelguides.com/ohio/cincinna...ll-hotels.html

*Roll call:*
Monti P
Marc L
Kris P
Jim W
David F
Chuck P
Dennis Y
Michael J
Cody W
Keith L
JR
Brandon S
Jeremiah


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

Roll Call starts with this guy, I'm in there like swimwear :thumbsup:.... 17.5 TC


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Road Trip!!!!! 17.5 and USGT :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm in for 17.5


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

tentatively I will be there ... looking for someone from Indy willing to car pool ... with room for my big wooden box ... definitely will post videos if I go ...


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bolio 32 said:


> tentatively I will be there ... looking for someone from Indy willing to car pool ... with room for my big wooden box ... definitely will post videos if I go ...


How big's the box? One of us will get you to the race!


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Bolio 32 said:


> tentatively I will be there ... looking for someone from Indy willing to car pool ... with room for my big wooden box ... definitely will post videos if I go ...


BolioI am sure you can get someone to ride with you. I look forward to having the Indy guys so up! The video would be cool too :thumbsup:

I have up dated the roll call with people I know that have confirmed.

As for the D3.5 it will be legal however most of us (me included) have already taken steps to run another brand of motor. My decision on this is purely based on two things.

1) I didn't want to force guys to buy motors since we would only race at RMR till the end of May. RMR does close from June to the end of Aug so that will give everyone plenty of time for the new latest and greatest to get announced. I know that many people knew that this was coming but in the end to me it did not really matter and was a non issue. 

2) I do not feel in 17.5 TC that the D3.5 holds a super advantage over some other brands of motors. This is based on that in TC we run two cell and on rubber tires. I feel the added voltage of a 2s pack kind of levels the field since all the power can not be used due to the lack of grip given by rubber tires. I also feel that motors such as the Orca, Team Powers, and R1 are very close to a D3.5 motor in performance at a 2s level. While I was down in Florida last week I was able to stop by the worlds warm up. There they were also running 17.5 tc on the same track and lay out. Most of the guys running 17.5 motors were testing differnt brands and most of the motors tested ran the same on the track (D3.5, R1, Team powers). If we are talking about 1/12 or oval racing this conversation would be different.

Anyway I look forward to having a great event, I can't wait to end the season on a high note! :wave:

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Bump it up!

Let me know if you plan to attend, racers bring racers!

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I plan on attending and running 17.5TC and USGT.

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

ThrottleKing said:


> I plan on attending and running 17.5TC and USGT.
> 
> Jeremiah


Awesome!

FYI you should check out the r1 wurks motor. I ran one this past Sunday and it ran great!

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> FYI you should check out the r1 wurks motor. I ran one this past Sunday and it ran great!
> 
> Monti


I ran one last week and it was a ton better than my ORCA. I just can't seen to figure the best gear for it yet. It seems to like everything from too tall to too short. I ended up liking it best running a 4.33 up here in Indy. she came off at 125* after tons of warm up laps and the main. 

Thanks for the heads up though

Jeremiah


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm in for 1/12 Stock. I may even run a new TC 

Steve Dunn


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

dragrace said:


> I'm in for 1/12 Stock. I may even run a new TC
> 
> Steve Dunn


oh snap.....Dunn in a TC?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

dragrace said:


> I'm in for 1/12 Stock. I may even run a new TC
> 
> Steve Dunn


First snow in April, now Steve with a TC! What's going to happen next?

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> First snow in April, now Steve with a TC! What's going to happen next?
> 
> Monti


I might break out the 1/12 scale.

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

And now mass hysteria breaks out!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

dragrace said:


> I'm in for 1/12 Stock. I may even run a new TC
> 
> Steve Dunn


This needs to be on tape.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Adam B said:


> This needs to be on tape.


Come on down and bring the camera. :thumbsup:

Cody can give you the set up too! 

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> Come on down and bring the camera. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cody can give you the set up too!
> 
> Monti


I have no idea how to setup a camera.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

cwoods34 said:


> I have no idea how to setup a camera.


He shoots, he scores!!!!!

He will be at RMR all day June 1st get your tickets now!

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> He shoots, he scores!!!!!
> 
> He will be at RMR all day June 1st get your tickets now!
> 
> Monti


Free admission to the show if someone brings me a UDF milkshake.


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

cwoods34 said:


> Free admission to the show if someone brings me a UDF milkshake.


I'll bring you a UDF milkshake of your choice. You may need something to keep you cool from looking at the back end of an ARC all day, food for thought :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

cwoods34 said:


> Free admission to the show if someone brings me a UDF milkshake.


UDF Milkshakes brings all the boys to the yard?!??


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

NEED-MORE said:


> I'll bring you a UDF milkshake of your choice. You may need something to keep you cool from looking at the back end of an ARC all day, food for thought :thumbsup:


Welding mask? Sun glasses?


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

NEED-MORE said:


> I'll bring you a UDF milkshake of your choice. You may need something to keep you cool from looking at the back end of an ARC all day, food for thought :thumbsup:


It wont be that bad Marc, we will only have to look at it for no more than 3 corners at once before you need to yield


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

jonesy112 said:


> It wont be that bad Marc, we will only have to look at it for no more than 3 corners at once before you need to yield


Sounds like someone else needs a UDF milkshake as well, guess I'm bringing two shakes with me :woohoo:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

jonesy112 said:


> UDF Milkshakes brings all the boys to the yard?!??


NOW DATS FUNNY!!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Cody said he would wrench for me if I come. Now to find somebody that can drive it....


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have talked to few racers at the Gate that were planning to attend so make your plains now, this will be a good one!

Monti


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

Monti007 said:


> I have talked to few racers at the Gate that were planning to attend so *make your plains now*, this will be a good one!
> 
> Monti


Wondering what your talking about "make your plains now" Are we growing grass? lol


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Three was some great racing yesterday at RMR. Nice to see a few out of town racers showing up to get some track time in before the big race at the end of the month. :thumbsup:

Make sure you make plans to attend!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Added a flyer for the event!

Monti


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

I know there was some talk about having the race recorded? 

Wanted to get confirmation this will be the case? If so, I have made an executive decision that I "will not" be attending if so... And if you may ask why? I decided it would be in Cody Woods best interest that I didn't attend. This way the world doesn't have to see Mr. mArc take back his championship belt from Cody on YouTube :tongue:


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

NEED-MORE said:


> I know there was some talk about having the race recorded?
> 
> Wanted to get confirmation this will be the case? If so, I have made an executive decision that I "will not" be attending if so... And if you may ask why? I decided it would be in Cody Woods best interest that I didn't attend. This way the world doesn't have to see Mr. mArc take back his championship belt from Cody on YouTube :tongue:


So the premier main event is going to be the 17.5 b main?


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

NEED-MORE said:


> I know there was some talk about having the race recorded?
> 
> Wanted to get confirmation this will be the case? If so, I have made an executive decision that I "will not" be attending if so... And if you may ask why? I decided it would be in Cody Woods best interest that I didn't attend. This way the world doesn't have to see Mr. mArc take back his championship belt from Cody on YouTube :tongue:


I'm already in A-main races on Youtube. I think you need the exposure more than I do 

And just warning you there aren't awards for the B-main so don't expect to bring home any hardware.....


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> So the premier main event is going to be the 17.5 b main?


Says the guy who didn't show up to even TRY and make the B-main :hat:


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

*Now this is funny*



jonesy112 said:


> so the premier main event is going to be the 17.5 b main?


hahahahahhaha


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

cwoods34 said:


> I'm already in A-main races on Youtube. I think you need the exposure more than I do
> 
> And just warning you there aren't awards for the B-main so don't expect to bring home any hardware.....


Hey I'm already on YouTube taking an A Main win :thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

jonesy112 said:


> So the premier main event is going to be the 17.5 b main?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

one more weekend till we finish the 2013/2014 season at RMR, come join us for a great event!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm picking the trophies up tomorrow! 

I hope everyone had a greet weekend and I'll see everyone Saturday and or Sunday!

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rumor is the B-main will be stacked with factory drivers this coming weekend......


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

cwoods34 said:


> Rumor is the B-main will be stacked with factory drivers this coming weekend......


 


I hope it's not me!

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

cwoods34 said:


> Rumor is the B-main will be stacked with factory drivers this coming weekend......


Hopefully monti refers to it as the "factory driver shootout" instead of the b main. Make us feel like less of failures.....


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> Hopefully monti refers to it as the "factory driver shootout" instead of the b main. Make us feel like less of failures.....


I'd rather call it the "Invitational Class"......


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I Look forward to seeing everyone this weekend! If you have not made plans, do so now! You don't want to miss the mArc and Cody show!

Please note with the warmer weather to bring a fan to help keep cool.

As for the start time on Sunday, I plan to start the quals at 10 am (this could be pushed back). The track will open at 7 am Sunday with practice all day Saturday from 9am to 10pm.

Thanks!

Monti


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

My only questions is??? I heard there was talk of maybe the B Main being recorded for YouTube purposes? 

I sure hope this will be the outcome. This way I can watch myself getting destroyed in the B Main and learn from my mistakes :thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*B Main*

To all you Cincy--Tuckian southerners, leave my B Main alone. It's my under the radar, have fun, layin-it-down every other lap event!

A-Mainers, get on your toes, we have a new ringer for 17.5 from indy = David F should be in the house with Cody's old xray and R1 power.

Plus, Yokomo with 5.5 mod is in the bag,,,,,,,,,,,,,bring it Jim W. (swim, bike, run -rc).


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thank you to everyone who attended, I had a great time and I hope you did as well. 

I can't wait to do it all again for the 2014/2015 season!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is some photos of the winners!

Thank you.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Another


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Tc a main


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, I see the pictures but can't say I see any winners! * ba-dum tshhh *


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

On a more serious note, thanks to everyone that came out! Also thanks to Monti for a great facility.

I really hope mARC gets that mod motor dialed in. He'll need it in September when we both have full-time mod cars.


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

For the record,
I took the photo where the people were right side up!

That was my major accomplishment for the event


----------

